# Nurture's next sale, 45% off!



## newbie (Feb 13, 2015)

Looks like Nurture's site is up and running but much is currently out of stock. She said she will have her next 24 hour sale, 45% off, this upcoming Wednesday starting at 1 pm.

------------------------------------------------------------
From her facebook page:

The new site should be live by 9:00 pm EST tonight (hopefully sooner). We will post updates here! We will have a 24 hour 45% off sale starting Wednesday at 1:00 pm. EST. We will post more details soon.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 13, 2015)

Are they open?

I can't get on


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 13, 2015)

Sweet!


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 13, 2015)

lillybella said:


> Are they open?
> 
> I can't get on


As Newbie posted, the website should be live at 9 pm tonight - over 90 minutes from now


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 13, 2015)

Dangerous. One can never have too many colors...or molds...or glitter, right?


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 13, 2015)

I have my list ready!


----------



## boyago (Feb 13, 2015)

I guess since the last sale broke the server, upping the ante on the new one is a good test. (?)


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 13, 2015)

It wasn't that it broke the server, but more that it broke the shopping cart, showing that the cart she was using wasn't up to the job.  She's rewritten it all, changed providers and put it on a dedicated server, I believe, this will be a good test.


----------



## doriettefarm (Feb 13, 2015)

There you go enabling again newbie!  May have to order some gold mica and possibly a 2.5lb tall, skinny mold. I got the 4.5lb one last time and it's definitely too large for test batches but I still love it.


----------



## lillybella (Feb 13, 2015)

*From her facebook page:

The new site should be live by 9:00 pm EST tonight (hopefully sooner). We will post updates here! We will have a 24 hour 45% off sale starting Wednesday at 1:00 pm. EST. We will post more details soon.*

 I didn't see this part!


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 13, 2015)

Site is live - it's got a few glitches she's got to iron out.


----------



## dneruck (Feb 13, 2015)

It might be a good idea to go through the site if you have the time and see if you find any glitches and report them to her. She did all of this herself to avoid passing costs to us and I'm sure we all want those glitches sorted out before Wed right? :grin:


----------



## lillybella (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm still getting *site is not active*.


----------



## ariella42 (Feb 13, 2015)

I had to go to http://nurturesoap.com/


----------



## abc (Feb 13, 2015)

Not sure if it's just my browser but the photos of what a mica looks like in cp and mp are blank. 

Stuff is showing out of stock because she hasn't added the stock to the site yet. I'm glad the reviews made it over.


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 13, 2015)

Yes, nurturesoapsupplies.com seems to be dead.


----------



## newbie (Feb 14, 2015)

Site is still a bit glitchy but I'm hoping she can get them all straightened out by Wednesday. SOme categories have no products in them now when they did yesterday- kind of odd.


----------



## abc (Feb 14, 2015)

Too bad she had to get a new website. I recommend following Nurture on Facebook to get all the updates.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 14, 2015)

I tried to logon a little while ago and still got an error. I'm sure Carrie is working her butt off to get things fixed. I love the new site. Engines and CC are revving... I want molds!


----------



## newbie (Feb 14, 2015)

I've sent her messages of all the glitches I've found. I feel a bit like a pest but it's best to work them out right away.

I think she needed to change her site, given the tsunami of problems her other set-up gave her at a critical time. I know she wants to take care of her customers, but it might have been wise to set the sale a little later into the change, so she doesn't end up with snafus again.


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Feb 14, 2015)

Big thank you for giving us the news! *Gets prepared lol*


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2015)

They were out of the FO's I wanted before the sale even officially began. Boohoo for me!


----------



## Dorymae (Feb 18, 2015)

I quit!  5 yes 5 times during checkout I was redirected to remove things from my cart!  Not once with 5 items, but sent me back to the cart 5 separate times.

I'm done, there is nothing I need bad enough to make that worth my time.  I started at 10:40, 20 minutes later I'm finished.  I don't need anything that bad.

The computer glitches I understand but if you are going to have a big sale you need to have the product, not be running out before the sale even goes on.

BTW at 10:40 when I started there was only one quantity of anything I wanted.  That is worse than Black Friday aggravation!  Sorry Nurture, I love your stuff but honestly I'll be back when you get over your growing pains.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't even get a connection. I had my basket ready and hit checkout at 1:00 and still can't get through. Keeps telling me their site is too busy.

Link to database cannot be established: SQLSTATE[HY000] [1203] User nurtur18_prest68 already has more than 'max_user_connections' active connections

I'm with Dorymae on this. Not worth the hassle or frustrations of trying to order when the service can't handle it. I too love their micas.

Also, everytime I get the error message then I have to reenter my state and then it take 2-3 minutes for the shipping to pop up only to receive another error message.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Feb 18, 2015)

I cheated. Bought my molds on Monday and my extra micas early last night... Had a 5% discount for both orders. Not as good as 45%, but I got my stuff. The molds arrived today - Gorgeous! I'm still working through my FO's from previous sale, so I didn't "steal" any of those.


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 18, 2015)

Can't get on, error message stating max user connections. Then it lets me, and I click a color scheme for micas, and it's maxed out on users again.

I give up.


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2015)

I saw on her FB site that you could go in 10 minutes early to order. I did that but they were out of the FO's within that 10 minute window. My cart said in stock, but then wouldn't complete my payment with my CC or Paypal and by the time I was aggravated enough with that, the FO's were gone. Did she have 10 bottles in stock or something? SInce I got my basic stuff to go through (TD and a couple colors), I thought I would go back to browse a bit more and not under so much pressure but you can't even get on. SHe probably should have had her site up and running for about a month before trying a sale again to make certain everything was working properly. Now this has just frustrated people all over again.


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Feb 18, 2015)

I can't even log into my account.... I think her site exploded haha. I'll keep trying though :/


----------



## abc (Feb 18, 2015)

Confused_Penguin said:


> I can't even log into my account.... I think her site exploded haha. I'll keep trying though :/



Did you create a new account since the site moved? Our previous accounts didn't transfer and new accounts need to be created. 

The site doesn't even come up right now for me. It's ok, I got my items the previous sale.


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2015)

What a disaster! Now webpages aren't even available at all on a bunch of the categories. Her site is just not able to handle the traffic at all.


----------



## ariella42 (Feb 18, 2015)

I was trying to place my order via by smart phone, but I kept getting error messages. Now I'm home and on my computer and I can't get the site anymore. I appreciate that she was trying to save money to keep prices low, but I'm afraid this is going to hurt business for her. I was really looking forward to trying some things from her, so I hope she gets it back up and running soon.


----------



## Confused_Penguin (Feb 18, 2015)

abc said:


> Did you create a new account since the site moved? Our previous accounts didn't transfer and new accounts need to be created.
> 
> The site doesn't even come up right now for me. It's ok, I got my items the previous sale.



Oh I made the account long before the sales happened. Okay I'll go make a new account, but it's impossible now since the pages won't load anymore. I really wanted to get an orange and blue color.. *cries* lol.

P.S- thank you for telling me about the accounts!


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 18, 2015)

Yes, I think her site exploded. Poor girl. She's going to have to spend the money for a better system. Unfortunately, she probably will lose some customers. However, she has quality products and she's so easy to work with.


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 18, 2015)

I placed an order last weekend. Forwarded any issues to carrie before check out. For example yellow vibrance was coming up at over 13$ for 1 oz jar, and another item showed 0$ in my cart. Did have to create new account. Had some issues navigating where I kept getting bounced back to home page, but issues with cost were quickly fixed, and I placed my order. I wasn't given option of PayPal, but payed through credit card on secure site. Carries certainly had her hands full. She's doing an amazing job despite all the glitches. Her micas are like none other I've used to date. Can't wait to get my order. I wish her all the success in the world with her new site! There's only so many hours in a day. I was surprised to see she was even going to have a sale with her new site. Sale or no sale, I'll always support Nurture soap supplies.


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2015)

Her products are quality. People will walk away but probably come back at another time to try some of her micas. However, this will be a be a big turn off to people.


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 18, 2015)

I just got an email that the site did crash due to traffic.

You know, I think we all need to realize she is doing the best she can.  and we all know she will do what she can to make things right.

I have never heard a bad thing about a product from Nurture.  I have watched MANY vids from soapers, and they all rave about her stuff.

So if I can get it from her, I will - even if I have to wait.


----------



## cgpeanut (Feb 18, 2015)

I agree that Carrie is top notch.  If you have good service and a great product I doubt that she will lose business.  It was a GREAT sale with lots of takers.  If they are just going to be fair weather customers when Carrie is having a problem then shame on them.  It is a new site.  I have worked conversions like this and it happens to the professionals.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 18, 2015)

I will continue to purchase from her.  I love her micas and her molds as well.


----------



## abc (Feb 18, 2015)

Facebook Update 


> Nurture Soap Supplies
> THE SALE IS BEING POSTPONED. I'm really
> sorry folks but until my host gets their stuff
> together I'm postponing the sale. This is an
> ...


----------



## srblatt17 (Feb 18, 2015)

I was able to get through.  I had stuff in my cart and ready to go and I got a confirmation email about 1:15.  I just got some micas and they were out of one kind I wanted but nonetheless got several for a good price.  This is the first time I have ordered from them as well.  I'd really like their tall skinny mold to go on sale lol


----------



## AMyers (Feb 18, 2015)

It is a bit disconcerting.  I've never purchased from her, and my only experiences so far have been "we're crashed due to overwhelming our servers" "we're closed due to switching to new servers" and then overwhelmed again.

However, I remember a knitting event a few years back, where the computer people assured the organizers they had it under control (oh, yeah, she's full of it, there's no way THAT many people will try to access it all at once), but it was so broken in seconds! So I understand that stuff can happen. I'll just have to wait until this levels out, and buy at full price


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 18, 2015)

I have not read the comments so I'm not sure what was said, but I can't send any emails or newsletters or updates because my host shut down my site and server. I have no access to anything. 

Please rest assured I will make this right. I took the word of this new and (very expensive) host that there would be no problem handling large volumes of orders. I tested every possible detail before the sale I could possibly think of and it all went swimmingly. I was ready for a great sale with no problems.

What happened was the failure of the host. I have no control over it and that makes me very frustrated. In the end I will make it right, I promise.

I will write more in a bit. I will send emails and newsletter when I can. I feel helpless right now. I can't do or fix anything.  I really apologize for this. I will make it right for all of you.

Carrie - Nurture Soap


----------



## BugSoap (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the update!

Have you tried GoDaddy hosting? I know a few people happy with them. I use them but do not do much traffic myself, but I like them for what I do.

I also use Zencart, free store software and I like it also, has tons of great options built in and easy to set sales, discount groups, email out coupons, keep inventory tracked and up to date etc...
 Has some great add on's for it also to make things easy to use, including the mod pack for taking paypal payments.
 Has a great free support forum too.

I'm not affiliated with either, just happy with both for what I do.


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 18, 2015)

Bug, please read my post above.



BugSoap said:


> Well I hope she extends the sale since the site is down during the sale!
> I used the link in this thread.
> 
> I just saw this thread so just now tried the site and all I get is "Problem Loading Page" message in Firefox! No store site at all for me at this time. I guess I been trying for about an hour now.
> ...


----------



## ariella42 (Feb 18, 2015)

Carrie, I understand it wasn't your fault, but it does make it difficult for people, especially those who aren't as familiar with your products. As a new soap maker who is new to your site, I'll purchase from you, but only because I've heard such good things from people on this forum. I hope that you get everything worked out soon! Has the host given you any sort of ETA?


----------



## Cosmo (Feb 18, 2015)

None!!! They were supposed to call me about 1/2 hour ago and it's not happened. I'm at a total loss. I know it makes it difficult for new soapers, and I very much wish I could fix it ASAP. Eventually I will. I don't know how quite yet, but I will!



ariella42 said:


> Carrie, I understand it wasn't your fault, but it does make it difficult for people, especially those who aren't as familiar with your products. As a new soap maker who is new to your site, I'll purchase from you, but only because I've heard such good things from people on this forum. I hope that you get everything worked out soon! Has the host given you any sort of ETA?


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 18, 2015)

Cosmo, your product and customer service speaks for itself. Hang in there! This too shall pass. You can only do what you can do. Breathe...have a drink...this will sort itself out in no time, and you'll be better than ever.
Your friend in the desert,
Cactuslily aka amy


----------



## srblatt17 (Feb 18, 2015)

My order went through but I got a few errors.  I didn't need these things right away but couldn't pass up the prices.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 18, 2015)

Carrie, you have a lot of supporters for you and your site.  It's frustrating yes but we'll get over it.  We know you are working hard.  I love your stuff so will wait patiently...though it's hard sometimes.


----------



## Teahouse (Feb 18, 2015)

I was actually pretty mad that I wasn't able to buy anything from Nurture's soap supplies. It kept saying that there wasn't the right amount of items in the cart every single time i tried to check out and even refreshed it a few times! now all the items are probably all gone even though I made sure to be on the site just when the sale hit. what a bummer! :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## BugSoap (Feb 18, 2015)

Cosmo said:


> Bug, please read my post above.



LOL, 
 I saw that, was lost in a time warp thingy ma bob. LOL

I posted, then saw your post made while I was posting, went back and edited to change my post while you were quoting my post at same time.

I bet others wonder what we were talking about. :crazy:


----------



## lionprincess00 (Feb 18, 2015)

I'm frustrated, but not as much as you are...and though I've only purchased twice, I'm a loyal customer! I'd tell anyone here not to worry. 

When the hypothetical "other" companies (and I've heard of a handful since starting out) ignores complaints, racks up shipping and is rude to their customers...that's when a new soaper should worry and think twice about buying.

When it's a system error on a well run business with excellent customer service, that hasn't had real problems until a big boom of customers developed in a very short amount of time, that's when all new and veteran soapers should realize it's a minor blip on a small business growing and expanding; and their (Nurture's) customer service, quality and shipping is really top notch, so rest assured you're buying from one of the best.

Once the kinks are worked out it will be back to business, and I'll be there 

Side note, the new site was very difficult to navigate on the mobile view. I do 99.9997% of everything off a cell, so that's a hard thing for me (when sites don't have a mobile friendly format). It had a mobile web page view, but it wasn't "friendly"...something I wanted to throw out there. 

I second a drink Carrie! Get some rest tonight (I'm thinking it's been a while since that's happened now!!!).


----------



## abc (Feb 18, 2015)

Teahouse said:


> I was actually pretty mad that I wasn't able to buy anything from Nurture's soap supplies. It kept saying that there wasn't the right amount of items in the cart every single time i tried to check out and even refreshed it a few times! now all the items are probably all gone even though I made sure to be on the site just when the sale hit. what a bummer! :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:



You should check out their Facebook page. Carrie has a solution if you're interested in getting the items with the sale price.


----------



## Teahouse (Feb 18, 2015)

abc said:


> You should check out their Facebook page. Carrie has a solution if you're interested in getting the items with the sale price.



I hope I get a voucher cause a lot of people are saying not to give it out. But how is that freaking fair to those such as myself getting on the site on time but it failing on me. i seriously almost threw my phone out the window because i was so fruatrated that all the goods are being bought out and here im stuck at the very last step in check out and its just not letting me go through. I had over 25 items in my cart ready to go! Now ita probably on 3 things left augh


----------



## BugSoap (Feb 18, 2015)

abc said:


> You should check out their Facebook page. Carrie has a solution if you're interested in getting the items with the sale price.



What is the Facebook page, got a link?
  I don't do Face book myself, but can have wife check it out when she gets home.

I see for now the site is back up and just looking around seems to be working for now, at least I can see what they sell.


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 18, 2015)

Lionprincess00...amen! I'm a new soaper, and aside from amazing customer service, carries has offered to help me, and has when I know how busy she is. Nurture soap cares about the product and the people who are using it. I hate to feel she's stressing out more than she needs to. Some things are simply out of your control, and everyone else needs to give her a pass and roll with it. 
It's going to be all right.


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 18, 2015)

The site is going down.  They are troubleshooting the website and hope to figure it out tonight.


----------



## abc (Feb 18, 2015)

I found WSP's recent sale much more frustrating. I had everything loaded up ahead of time, once the sale started checking should be easy...except so many things were gone in 2 seconds my cart didn't have enough left to make the $40 minimum. 

Here is a link to the Facebook page. It's mobile because I do everything from my phone.  https://m.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1374707366083359


----------



## BugSoap (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks, will check here and FB later and see if anything new or fixed.

I got to look at the store a bit anyway today. I may order a few things like Mica's maybe if still on sale when store is up and working.
 Mostly I am wanting/needing things they don't sell so glad I got to see the store some today. Now I don't need to wait to order my EO's etc... since they don't have them anyway, I can just go somewhere else to order those.


----------



## mx5inpenn (Feb 18, 2015)

Well as a new customer, this is extremely frustrating. I tried to order last time and couldn't. Today I had the items I wanted in my cart. Couldn't get to it at 3, but when I went to do so, the site was down. Now I find on the Facebook page that a voucher is offered to people who got a certain error.  What about the rest of the customers that couldn't order but didn't get that error?


----------



## reinbeau (Feb 18, 2015)

Don't worry about it, mx5inpenn, she'll make good for you - and her prices are good even without a sale


----------



## newbie (Feb 18, 2015)

I would bet that if you contacted Nurture/Carrie and explained, she would offer you the voucher.


----------



## Teahouse (Feb 23, 2015)

no word yet on the voucher... :/


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 23, 2015)

Teahouse said:


> no word yet on the voucher... :/


 
She's been extremely busy with getting the website back up.  If you visit her facbook she states that if you don't get a response from her to please send another message as she may have lost some.  So, I would just drop her another message.


----------

